# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  النت راحه أم هروب من الواقع

## الوردة الاردنية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


هل جلوسنا عالنت هروب من الواقع ام للبحث عن الراحة النفسية
مهما نظرنا للإيجابيات التي نجنيها من قضاء أوقات طويلة في المنتديات..
إلا أننا وبلا شك (وجهةنظر) نفقد أشياء كثيرة من خصوصياتنا..
تمضي بنا الأيام ولا نشعـــــر..
سنة سنتين ثلاث أربع..لا نحس..
نقول هي قصيرة في عمر الزمن..
ولكن من أعمارنا إنها طويلة..

القليلون منا من لم يفقد شئ لأنه عرف أن يقنن وجوده هنا..
والكثيرون من يقضون الساعات خلف الساعات خلف الجهاز ولا يشعرون
بعد فترة من الزمن إلا وقد فاتهم الكثير..

كثيرون هم أصحاب رسالة..وكثيرون أيضا عكس ذلك..
وكثيرون أيضا ما بين وبين.. نلاحق المواضيع ..ونريد إثبات وجودنا..
ونكافح والمواضيع تذهب إلى أدراج الأرشيف..

أفكار نستقيها من هنا وهناك وعصارة أفكار نسكبها في أطباق لعلها تجد من يستفيد منها..

وبلا شك أن الإستفادة واردة..ولكن في لحظة نشعر بأن وجودنا غريب..

نعم لأننا نكتشف أن الكثير من الأقنعة إما كانت مجاملة أو كانت تجيد فن

الأرتقاء على الأكتاف ولو تركت لوحدها ما عاشت..
ثم نصطدم بوجوه جديدة..لم تعرف بعد فن الإستئذان والدخول في هدوء لتستفيد..
والأن ؟
اذكر ايجابيات وجودك على النت
او ماذا فقدت خلال وجودك هنا أو هناك؟
تحياتي
الموضوع للامانه منقول

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اظن للنت ايجابياته وسلبياته
فهو يجعلنا دائما" على اطلاع على اخر الاخبار العالمية وايضا" يمكننا من الحصول على معلومات جديدة
ويبقينا على تواصل دائم مع الاصدقاء والاقارب
لكنه بنفس الوقت يسرق منا الوقت دون ان نشعر يرغبون بالجلوس لساعة واحدة فبدون شعور تمر ساعتين على جلوسهم

هناك العديد من الاشخاص من يلجأون للنت هربا" من حياتهم ومشاكلها لكن لا اظن ان ذلك حل فعلى الانسان المواجهة في النهاية
كما ان هناك اشخاص يلجأون اليه في حالة الملل او للراحة لا اكثر 
لكن يجب ان لا يطغى استخدامه على الحياة الحقيقية فيضيع يومك دون ان تشعر وانت غارق في هذا العام متناسيا" امر دنياك


من جانبي انا اقوم باستخدام النت للتواصل مع الاصدقاء والحصول على المعلومات والاطلاع على اخر الاخبار
الحمدلله ربما مرت فترة جعلته جزءا" كبيرا" من حياتي لكنني والحمدلله استطعت الموازنة بينه وبين حياتي اليومية بحيث لا يطغى عليها وتبقى حياتي واعمالي اليومية هي الجزء الاهم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك اختي

----------


## اليتيم العماني

النت عالم داخل عالم , عالم نعيش فيه كيفما تشاء , ترسم لك الشخصية التي تريدها .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لرايك ايها اليتيم

----------


## Rhaf Mohamad

يعني في فترات معينة ممكن النت يكون هروب من واقع على حسب النفسيه والمزاج
النت بالنسبة لي الآن ثقاافة بطريقة ممتعة جداً حتى قراءة الكتب صارت تستهويني بالنت اكثر ..
 ماننكر فوائد النت ودوره الإيجابي الكبير يعني هوه مصدر ثقافي مهم واااسع المجال ,, بالاضافة إلى التواصل الاجتماعي من خلال مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي 
 بس كمان الانسان لازم يوافق بين حياته الواقعية اللي اصلاً باقية له وبين العالم الوهمي زائل ..
 من وجهة نظري كل واحد لازم يعرف كيف يستفيد من النت لأنه أصلاً شيء مفيد ..

----------

